# Windows Phone Series 7



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Today at the MWC in Barcelona, Microsoft revealed their new Mobile OS and also announced the launch period, provider and manufactures that are lined up to carry the new OS more information and videos on following sites. After looking through seems microsoft has a good product to take some of their market share from Apple & Android. 

http://www.windowsphone7series.com/ 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/15/windows-phone-7-series-hands-on-and-impressions/?s=t5

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/en-us/default.mspx?WT.mc_ID=wpvan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yes... but is it too little, too late? 

For over a decade I was the ultimate Windows Mobile / Windows CE / PocketPC fanboy. But I've given up. It may be the best Windows Mobile ever... but I'm not interested personally. 

Really, it looks like Microsoft is probably doing the right thing trying to lure Zune and XBox people into the fold, but I'm neither. All I want is a phone with a decent web browser and Outlook integration. I'm still scratching my head over how the iPhone can do Outlook better than a Windows Mobile phone.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't understand how they can scrap everything else and start fresh with a new mobile OS (which was a good idea) but come up with such a mis-mash confusing name that doesn't anything but roll off the tongue. I guess somethings never do change.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe they're trying to tie it in with Windows 7? 

On another topic, does the iPhone OS even have a name?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe they're trying to tie it in with Windows 7?
> 
> On another topic, does the iPhone OS even have a name?


That's it's name "Iphone OS" or OS X or OS X iPhone 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone_OS


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My point in asking if iPhone OS has a name is to point out that users don't care about the underlying OS. They care about the front end and its capabilities, as well as its ability to provide a good experience to the user. 

I've been told that Windows Mobile 6.5 is an excellent application development platform, and that the code underlying it is incredibly stable. Yet this platform is almost completely ignored because without something like HTC's Sense UI it's just not a good user experience. 

Will Windows Phone Series 7 be a good user experience? That remains to be seen. Unfortunately, Microsoft has lagged behind for so long it will be a hard road up for them.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My point in asking if iPhone OS has a name is to point out that users don't care about the underlying OS. They care about the front end and its capabilities, as well as its ability to provide a good experience to the user.
> 
> I've been told that Windows Mobile 6.5 is an excellent application development platform, and that the code underlying it is incredibly stable. Yet this platform is almost completely ignored because without something like HTC's Sense UI it's just not a good user experience.
> 
> Will Windows Phone Series 7 be a good user experience? That remains to be seen. Unfortunately, Microsoft has lagged behind for so long it will be a hard road up for them.


Definetly agree with you on all points, I mostly liked Samsung's Touch Wiz interface for almost all their products but right now i am enjoying my Touch pro 2 and possibly between now and the release we might see more. Remember Apple is working on a new Iphone, it's going to be a good showdown in the mobile market for the next 2 years as microsoft fights it's way back. If they bring it back the same way they have revamped the Zune & Windows 7 then i'd say to Apple "BRING IT"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, and competition generally benefits the user.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, and competition generally benefits the user.


 Most definitely


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I want one


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Absolutely agree on the competition end of it, but...

I am not wasting any more of my time, or my companies money, until Microsoft actually PROVES that they have a viable product. Windows Mobile 5 was going to fix everything, then WM 6, then WM 6.5. Years of churning out half baked products have left a VERY bad taste in my mouth. 

And I have an ActiveSync environment all ready. I've tried many (not all, or even most) WinMo devices. Microsoft has no credibility in the mobile space. At least not now.

And yes, I'll get one...


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

WM 6.5 is really just 6.1 (it's the exact same kernel) with a more touch-friendly UI stuck on it and a slightly improved browser.

It's a great OS for Enterprise type applications because of it's development platform but falls way short on the ease and fun factor for consumer experiences, which is why SenseUI and other interfaces are necessary.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I like it, looks good to me and frankly more futuristic than the iPhone at this point from the videos and walk throughs I have seen. People are craving social internet apps and devices and this is clearly above the iPhone in that regard. 

I have used the Zune HD and it is an excellent device, if they continue the trend with the OS I think they have a real winner on their hands. The iPhone is already aging and they are not showing signs of doing much to innovate it forward at this point...so for now this will be a killer device IMO.

The biggest issue will be betting people to understand it, as it will again be like other WM devices where it is not just one handset, it is the OS on multiple vendors devices.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Engadget has another article with a more in-depth look.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/17/windows-phone-7-series-everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know/


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe they're trying to tie it in with Windows 7?
> 
> On another topic, does the iPhone OS even have a name?


Spinning back to this 'other' topic for a moment, Apple has a wonderful habit of simply not naming their OS's.
For example, 7.5.5, 8.6, 9.2
Then they finally came out with "X"
"X 10.1", "X 10.3","X 10.4".

The iPhone/iPod Touch OS is called "iPhone OS"
I would call what runs on the iPod 5th gen and below a firmware, not an OS. Based on the way you interact with it and it interacts with you.

I understand your comment about people not caring what the name of it is, but I believe it was a marketing tactic. They sure as hell couldn't call it Windows Phone Vista Series


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Microsoft Launches it new mobile experience today with partners on almost all continents with HTC coming out with 5 handsets as well as Dell, Samsung & LG

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/11/microsoft-announces-ten-windows-phone-7-handsets-for-30-countrie/

* HTC 7 Surround -- The 3.8-inch T8788 with slideout speaker for AT&T and Telus
* HTC HD7-- Schubert comes of age as a 4.3-inch HD2 cousin for T-Mobile and beyond
* HTC 7 Trophy -- the 3.8-inch Spark headed to international carriers
* HTC 7 Mozart -- another heavily leaked int'l player with 3.7-inch display
* Dell Venue Pro -- 4.1-inch portrait QWERTY slider for T-Mobile we broke as Lightning
* Samsung Focus -- AT&T's 4-inch Super AMOLED slate we broke as Cetus
* Samsung Omnia 7 -- the i8700 is a 4-inch Super AMOLED jobbie for Europe
* LG Optimus 7/7Q -- the E900 is the official 3.8-inch global workhorse
* LG Quantum -- AT&T's 3.5-inch landscape slider first seen as the C900
* HTC 7 Pro -- a 3.6-inch QWERTY slider for Sprint (2011)

Windows 7 Handset Specs Comaprison
North America

AT&T
• HTC Surround, United States
• Samsung Focus, United States
• LG Quantum, United States

T-Mobile USA
• HTC HD7, United States
• Dell Venue Pro, United States

TELUS
• HTC 7 Surround, Canada
• LG Optimus 7, Canada
América Móvil
• LG Optimus 7, Mexico

Europe

O2
• HTC HD7, United Kingdom, Germany

Orange
• HTC 7 Mozart, including France, United Kingdom
• Samsung Omnia 7, including France, United Kingdom

SFR
• HTC 7 Trophy, France
• Samsung Omnia 7, France

Movistar
• LG Optimus 7, Spain
• HTC HD7, Spain
• Samsung Omnia 7, Spain

Deutsche Telekom AG
• HTC 7 Mozart, Germany
• Samsung Omnia 7, Germany

Vodafone
• HTC 7 Trophy, including Germany, Spain, United Kingdom
• LG Optimus 7, including Germany, Italy, Spain, United Kingdom

Asia Pacific

SingTel
• HTC HD 7, Singapore
• LG Optimus 7, Singapore

Telstra
• HTC 7 Mozart, Australia
• LG Optimus 7Q, Australia

Vodafone
• HTC 7 Trophy, Australia


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh yes... but is it too little, too late?
> 
> For over a decade I was the ultimate Windows Mobile / Windows CE / PocketPC fanboy. But I've given up. It may be the best Windows Mobile ever... but I'm not interested personally.
> 
> Really, it looks like Microsoft is probably doing the right thing trying to lure Zune and XBox people into the fold, but I'm neither. All I want is a phone with a decent web browser and Outlook integration. I'm still scratching my head over how the iPhone can do Outlook better than a Windows Mobile phone.


Now that it is much later (and a little more too little?), if it were almost any other company than Microsoft (or Apple), I'd say this was DOA.

MS does not give up in competition, certainly not public ones. 

So I still have my hopes, even with the current limitations. Though I completely agree with you in many ways--it's getting harder and harder to wait for the features I want.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

naijai said:


> Microsoft Launches it new mobile experience today with partners on almost all continents with HTC coming out with 5 handsets as well as Dell, Samsung & LG
> 
> * HTC 7 Surround -- The 3.8-inch T8788 with slideout speaker for AT&T and Telus
> * HTC HD7-- Schubert comes of age as a 4.3-inch HD2 cousin for T-Mobile and beyond
> ...


Thanks naijai!

Of the t-mobile phones, the Dell Venue Pro looks interesting. I like keyboard sliders so I have some hopes for this puppy.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm actually a little excited about the Windows 7 phones but the icons for mail, phone, messages, etc are just awful.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Thanks naijai!
> 
> Of the t-mobile phones, the Dell Venue Pro looks interesting. I like keyboard sliders so I have some hopes for this puppy.
> 
> ...


I am still deciding whether to get the HD7 or the Dell venue 
The 4.3" screen definitely gets my vote


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It may be too late but Microsoft has 500 million reasons scheduled to change your mind... $500M budget for ads. Deep pockets always matter, now it will be seen if they can use it wisely.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh yes... but is it too little, too late?
> 
> For over a decade I was the ultimate Windows Mobile / Windows CE / PocketPC fanboy. But I've given up. It may be the best Windows Mobile ever... but I'm not interested personally.
> 
> Really, it looks like Microsoft is probably doing the right thing trying to lure Zune and XBox people into the fold, but I'm neither. All I want is a phone with a decent web browser and Outlook integration. I'm still scratching my head over how the iPhone can do Outlook better than a Windows Mobile phone.


given what has been demostrated concerning office integration on a wm7 phone is going to be one of the better features. Some of the large MS providers here are having a invite only showing later this month with hands on and the phones being given out as door prizes. Looking forward to being there


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> given what has been demostrated concerning office integration on a wm7 phone is going to be one of the better features. Some of the large MS providers here are having a invite only showing later this month with hands on and the phones being given out as door prizes. Looking forward to being there


So can i send you my address where the phone can be mailed ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So nothing for Verizon Wireless, huh? Why doesn't that surprise me. Since I don't like the QWERTY keyboards that Motorola currently offers on their Droid series, I was holding out that at least one of the WinMo7 phones would have a good one on VZW.

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> So nothing for Verizon Wireless, huh? Why doesn't that surprise me. Since I don't like the QWERTY keyboards that Motorola currently offers on their Droid series, I was holding out that at least one of the WinMo7 phones would have a good one on VZW.
> 
> - Merg


According to Msft no CDMA phones till 2011 and VZN is not showing any love for Windows Phone in any way so going to be very sketchy if any comes to vzn at all


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

naijai said:


> According to Msft no CDMA phones till 2011 and VZN is not showing any love for Windows Phone in any way so going to be very sketchy if any comes to vzn at all


To expand on this, GSM is bigger worldwide, so MS went for that larger pie first.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## xylo (Dec 23, 2008)

naijai said:


> According to Msft no CDMA phones till 2011 and VZN is not showing any love for Windows Phone in any way so going to be very sketchy if any comes to vzn at all


This is part truth, part uninformed speculation. We're working on CDMA support and you'll see it in 2011. I believe Sprint had a phone announced yesterday (see http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/11/windows-phone-7-handsets-the-tale-of-the-tape/) as an example that it's coming soon.

Tom is correct, GSM covers more users. We had to be able to say "no" to features to be able to ship, but that doesn't mean "never".


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I was curious how many people have upgraded to Windows Phone? I was due a new phone and waited for Windows Phone. I purchased the HTC Surround and overall really like it, the hardest part so far has been getting use to using Windows Live, I had to do a few searches online to figure out how to move my Outlook info over but one that was done it's been good. The only complaint I have noticed is with Slingbox and their new App requires either a Pro-HD or Solo all other Slingbox models will not work.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a Samsung Focus here on the day they came out.

Love it.

Amazing screen, light, and very thin (the reasons I picked it up over the Surround).

About the only thing I don't 'like' about it (and it has more to do with the case that I purchased (and am replacing) is that the lock/power button is on the right side. With the body glove case, sometimes if I took a picture (which is on the same side, yet lower on the phone as the lock/power button) it would cut the phone out because the pressure would hit the power button.

Other than that, I really enjoy it!

Sucks that my old phone literally 'bricked' at the store (Samsung Blackjack II) and I couldn't pull my contacts off of it...but moving slowly through my facebook contacts and pulling their numbers out of their and linking them with new windows live contacts (so I don't have to have 400 contacts and just my 'real' friends that I'll actually call )


----------

